# 2021 tidewater 2500 carolina bay



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS IS A AWESOME BOAT CHECK OUT ALL FEATURES CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TO SEE THIS BEAUTY TODAY $105,438:texasflag
[email protected]
CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT
WORK 361-758-2140
STOCK NUMBER TW2500CB-008
**YAMAHA F300XCA
**TANDEM ALUMINUM TRAILER WITH MAG WHEELS
**MOTOR PAINTED BLACK
**FULL HULL COLOR - BLACK
**AIRMAR B150M TRANSDUCER
**SAHARA INTERIOR
**FORWARD JUMP SEAT CUSHION
**BOW BACKRESTS
**BLACK POWDERCOATED ALUMINUM
**SUPER DELUXE DROP BOLSTER LEANING POST
**COOLER SLIDE OUT
**LEANING POST TACKLE STORAGE
**FIBERGLASS T-TOP - BLACK
**T-TOP BOTTOM COLOR
**HARDTOP MISTER AND FRESH WATER SHOWER
**JL MARINE STEREO WITH 6 SPEAKERS AND AMP
**10" HYDRAULIC JACKPLATE
**DUAL BATTERY SWITCH
**UNDERWATER LIGHTS
**PHENDER PRO FENDER CLEATS
**YETI 65
**PORTA POTTIE
**SWIM PLATFORM
**TACKLE BOX
**CHROME WATERLINE TAPE


----------

